# dog and ferries



## tony_debs

hi ,can anyone help,we would like to know is it possible to take our dog on a ferry crossing to calais as a foot passenger,so we won"t have to leave her in the mh.
thanks


----------



## siansdad

Don't think so - almost definitely no - advise you to take the train - it's faster and probably cheaper.


----------



## barrosa

Hi no way we had to have a hire car to bring our 2 back and drop it of in dover! motorhome got back before we did  what with getting to a vet for the passport stamping, just made it to the ferry before the time limit expired :roll: Most miles ever coverd in just 48hrs!


----------



## Jented

Hi.
As said above,let the train take the strain,however,there is plenty of room at Dover,and calais,Dunkirk,to excercise your dog if you arrive an hour before your departure times. The wife loves the train,but i prefer the Norfolk line ferry so we use both now and again.Our dog came over from Ireland in a van packed with other dogs that had been rescued,so going on another ferry,having a sumptuous m/home all to herself,must be like heaven on earth for her,so we have no worries about her being on her own for the 2hrs max. Plus,she has a choice cut off whatever meat we have had for our meal,sorted.
Hope yourselves and the dog have a super time.
Jented


----------



## HeatherChloe

I investigated this myself.

If you want to travel as a foot passenger you have to put your dog in the hold in a crate as freight. You're not allowed to take the dog on the ferry.

If you want to take a car on the ferry, the dog has to stay alone in the car. 

If you want to travel on the Eurostar, the dog can't go at all.

If you want to take a car on the Eurotunnel, you and the dog can travel together. 

My conclusion :- Eurotunnel.

If you really want to be a foot passenger, eg because you want to take the train the other side, then your best bet is to find a friend willing to spend a couple of hours taking you through the Eurotunnel dropping you off at the station in Calais and then coming back.


----------



## HeatherChloe

OR......

you can take the ferry with the dog in your motorhome, then wrap the dog in a blanket, carry the dog like a baby up to a cabin - book the whole cabin privately, and then be with the dog in the cabin.

It's not allowed, but if you're clever, you might get away with it. Friends travelling by car with their dog to Ireland have achieved this - but you MUST book a whole cabin to yourself and have a small enough dog to smuggle up to the cabin.


----------



## roamingsue

HeatherChloe I do hope you are not seriously encouraging people to smuggle dogs on board! These rules are there for health and safety of the people on board and the animals, to enable animals to be transitted safely.

The irresponsible who break the rules end up with companies or campsites banning dogs or animals. I adore dogs BUT there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.


----------



## siansdad

can you imagine this one wrapped in a blanket and being smuggled up to a cabin.................................I don't think so!!!!!!


----------



## inkey-2008

Our friend traveled though the tunnel 3 weeks ago with their dog and they had bikes so you must be able to do as a foot passenger.

Andy


----------



## Stanner

inkey-2008 said:


> Our friend traveled though the tunnel 3 weeks ago with their dog and they had bikes so you must be able to do as a foot passenger.
> 
> Andy


If they had bikes - they weren't foot passengers.


----------



## HeatherChloe

roamingsue said:


> HeatherChloe I do hope you are not seriously encouraging people to smuggle dogs on board! These rules are there for health and safety of the people on board and the animals, to enable animals to be transitted safely.
> 
> The irresponsible who break the rules end up with companies or campsites banning dogs or animals. I adore dogs BUT there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.


The ferries have already banned dogs on board anywhere except in the dangerous car decks (where people cannot stay because it's dangerous) or in cargo decks (also dangerous).

I don't see why taking your dog on a ferry will lead to campsites banning dogs.

All I'm saying is that I have heard of about 2 or 3 people who have put their small, well behaved dog, in a blanket, carried it up to their wholly booked cabin, where it has quietly remained in its blanket, with company, safely, until time to go, and then carried back down to the car in a blanket.

Brittany Ferries has now started some dog cabins where you can do exactly this, but it doesn't break their rules, because they allow it. No health and safety issue. A safe, and happy trip for the dog and the owner.

I'm glad one company has now offered this as it seems completely stupid to me that dogs have to stay on the car deck where it's dangerous. The current rules are not safe for the dogs at all.

Naturally, like the poster above, who has a big dog, this is not possible! It has to be a baby-sized dog, impeccably behaved (if it barks someone will know it's not a baby), perfectly trained.

I'm not advocating it. I'm just saying that I know people who have done it.


----------



## Helgamobil

Read the websites for ferry companies and Eurotunnel/Eurostar. All will be explained. No you cannot take a dog as a footpassenger.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Helgamobil said:


> Read the websites for ferry companies and Eurotunnel/Eurostar. All will be explained. No you cannot take a dog as a footpassenger.


Well indeed check them - as whether you can take them as a foot passenger depends upon the route and the operator.

EG - P&O - you can take your dog Dover to Calais, but not Hull to Zeebrugge. http://www.poferries.com/tourist/content/pages/template/onboard_taking_your_pet_1Taking_your_pet.htm


----------



## HeatherChloe

roamingsue said:


> there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.


Eurotunnel website says:

"Pets are part of the family - so we treat them just as we would treat any other passenger."

I guess Eurotunnel don't agree with you, Roamingsue.


----------



## Paludic

Hi 

I have travelled my dogs on all sorts of ferries - and they far prefer to settle inside the motorhome, in familiar surroundings. Just like they would at night they go to sleep. They've been fed, walked, have water down. 
They've been across to France on a couple of routes, Eire, Scottish Islands, Isle of Wight, Channel Islands...

On some journey's I've gone down with the Purser /crew member to check on them while at sea. The car deck is opened up, I go in the van, give them a fuss, dish out chew toys, and then leave them again. They've always been fine, surprised to see me, and stretching after sleep. 

The car deck is noisy from the engines, but I don't think it's any worse than the noise from motorway travel or a noisy heavy rain storm! 

I am aware that some people choose to smuggle dogs into the UK - they have done so since before the Pet Passport scheme. Still do, from countries outside the safe zones. I think it would be reasonable that if people behave suspiciously with their dogs then they are likely to find that someone will report them - certainly I know of a case where this happened.

If I had a dog in a cabin I would be on tenderhooks that it might make a noise - even the sound of toenails would be a suspicious sound on a boat. I wouldn't be relaxed, and I would have to be hypervigilant over my dog - which would probably make the dog nervous as to why I was acting like that!

For me, out of choice I leave them in the motorhome every time. 

Best wishes
Sally


----------



## roamingsue

HeatherChloe the fact you cannot see the problems with actively promoting and suggesting a way that the rules could be flouted leave me with little else to say.......

If you disagree with the rule it seems reasonable to me to lobby the company for a change in its rules BUT NOT to ignore them!!


----------



## Stanner

HeatherChloe said:


> Eurotunnel website says:
> "Pets are part of the family - so we treat them just as we would treat any other passenger."


So their on board toilets are all out of order as well then?


----------



## drcotts

roamingsue said:


> HeatherChloe I do hope you are not seriously encouraging people to smuggle dogs on board! These rules are there for health and safety of the people on board and the animals, to enable animals to be transitted safely.
> 
> The irresponsible who break the rules end up with companies or campsites banning dogs or animals. I adore dogs BUT there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.


I agree and if they found out they would immediately confisacte your dog and quarantine it for 6 months at the place the boat docked at. You would also by taken to court and fined and or imprisoned.

Sorry but that was a daft suggestion...


----------



## MarkDB

It very much depends on the ferry company and their rules.

I believe some cross Channel operators allow you to bring your dog but it will have to travel in a kennel or another designated area.

The main thing while traveling with your dog is that it has the correct pet passport, some more information:

http://www.ferryfrance.org.uk/traveling-with-pets-on-cross-channel-ferries

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/pet-travel.html


----------



## HeatherChloe

drcotts said:


> I agree and if they found out they would immediately confisacte your dog and quarantine it for 6 months at the place the boat docked at. You would also by taken to court and fined and or imprisoned.
> Sorry but that was a daft suggestion...


I do wish people would read posts properly before going off the deep end.

I have NEVER EVER SAID that you should SMUGGLE a DOG into the UK. That is ABSOLUTELY ILLEGAL and WRONG.

I just said that you didn't have to leave the dog in the car, but you could take it up to the cabin for the journey, and then back down to the car.

It's not about smuggling it into a COUNTRY. But just about where on the boat it travels.

Obviously, you still need a passport for the dog, injections, to pay for the dogs travel, to check in, etc.

For goodness sake.....


----------



## bazzeruk

We were considering a foreign trip but then started to wonder if it would be much fun for the dog? Ours is a insane Cocker and loves travelling in the motorhome because he has realised that when we park in the campsite he is then likely to get 3 (or more when we get lost!) hours walking. If we leave the motorhome open at home any time he is straight in it and settles down! How successful have others been abroad with dogs that love a lot of exercise?


----------



## stewartwebr

We NEVER use the ferry when traveling with the dog. About 10 years ago, when Hoverspeed were still on the go. We had the misfortune of being trapped in the motorhome in the loading bay of the ferry and had to travel down there with the dog.

We had a Bel Air 730 at the time. This van only has one habitation door and no passangers or drivers door. As we drove on I told the guy we only had one door. However, as they were getting us into place cars were firing up the side of the van to the point where we could not open the only door.

The First Officer came down and told us there was not much he could do and was happy for us too stay in the van. At the time we were quite happy as we thought it would be a chance to stay with our dogs.

What a journey it turned out to be and a real eye opener to what the dogs go through.

As soon as the bow door closed and the engines started to thrust we were surrounded in car alarms screaming out. There must have been at least 20 car alarms all going together.

Then the most alarming thing for us was the heat. As soon as the door was closed the temperature rose rapidly. I can only assume the 200 or so cars all had hot engines from the race to the ferry and now they were all in a confined space leading to the heat. Of course we could not open windows due to the car alarms.

By the time we got to Dover I was what would best be described as very angry :evil: 

We were given 4 free crossings, but Hoverspeed soon changed there ferries to a smaller size and would not accept anything over I think 7metres, so we never did get any free crossings.

We vowed never to travel on a ferry when travelling with the dogs ever again.

Stewart


----------



## peedee

bazzeruk said:


> We were considering a foreign trip but then started to wonder if it would be much fun for the dog? Ours is a insane Cocker and loves travelling in the motorhome because he has realised that when we park in the campsite he is then likely to get 3 (or more when we get lost!) hours walking. If we leave the motorhome open at home any time he is straight in it and settles down! How successful have others been abroad with dogs that love a lot of exercise?


Our dog is much the same, he loves the motorhome. In fact when we get back off a trip its a job to convince him to come back into the house!

We prefer Euro tunnel for lots of reasons but I certainly have no qualms at leaving him in the motorhome in fact we often do when we go out to somewhere where we cannot take him.

peedee


----------



## bazzeruk

peedee said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were considering a foreign trip but then started to wonder if it would be much fun for the dog? Ours is a insane Cocker and loves travelling in the motorhome because he has realised that when we park in the campsite he is then likely to get 3 (or more when we get lost!) hours walking. If we leave the motorhome open at home any time he is straight in it and settles down! How successful have others been abroad with dogs that love a lot of exercise?
> 
> 
> 
> Our dog is much the same, he loves the motorhome. In fact when we get back off a trip its a job to convince him to come back into the house!
> 
> We prefer Euro tunnel for lots of reasons but I certainly have no qualms at leaving him in the motorhome in fact we often do when we go out to somewhere where we cannot take him.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Thanks Peedee - My only concern is that in the UK we do mainly walking holidays and few miles on the road - is the continent not more of a driving type holiday or are there good walking areas too?


----------



## peedee

If you are a serious walker, I guess it depends on the area but we never take the tow car or use public transport much so tend to walk everywhere, to the beach, into town, to the next town or village. End up walking far more than if we had stayed in the UK.

peedee


----------



## aldra

We have used varies ferries with shadow, hull- rotterdam, zebrugge- portsmouth, dover- calias

The first two we would never use again although the second was marginally better than the first
Prefer to leave him in the van on a short crossing but will be doing Euro tunnel, although why he costs £30 to sit in the van going out where there are no checks I dont know

Bazzeruk continental travel is what you want it to be,combination of driving,staying put, long walks, short walks. It is preferable that you can leave your dog in the motorhome,in suitable weather conditions- very important- to allow you the flexibility to visit towns, eat out etc 
We generally deal with the dog walking (in his case running with the bike) first on days we want to visit a town.
It all depends on the dog, I don't like taking shadow in strange towns and it inhibits the ability to enter shops etc
All in all its a ? of balance,a night we are very safe wherever we are, he guards the van in towns (I certainly wouldn't try to enter it!!)
and we accommodate his holiday needs and to some extent choose sites aires etc that give him opportunity to walk, run and swim. Remember many beaches are off bounds for dogs during summer months. Some are out of bounds but the locals still use them. We have been told by the beach patrols that they don't patrol after 6 so your alright then!
Im sure you and your dog will enjoy holidays on the continent

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Bazzeruk - We have a three year old Border Collie (pictured left) and he needs plenty of exercise.
We took him last year by Eurotunnel and he thoroughly enjoyed himself.
We meandered down the Northern coast in a MH and always found somewhere for him to be let off the lead and get a good run.
He gets around 4 - 5 hours walks at home and certainly topped that ammount each day in France.
The beaches are a no-go area in Summer for dogs, although the locals still use them, but we found there were always paths and quiet places among the sand dunes or on the cliffs to let him run free without disturbing other people.
Also most bars and restaurants are quite happy to accept your dog. 
We are taking him again in a few weeks and, after last years experiences, wouldn't consider leaving him at home.


----------



## leltel

bazzeruk said:


> We were considering a foreign trip but then started to wonder if it would be much fun for the dog? Ours is a insane Cocker and loves travelling in the motorhome because he has realised that when we park in the campsite he is then likely to get 3 (or more when we get lost!) hours walking. If we leave the motorhome open at home any time he is straight in it and settles down! How successful have others been abroad with dogs that love a lot of exercise?


We have a crazy Cockerpoo (Cocker/Poodle x). We have taken the plunge and decided to take him with us to France in July. We too have worried about the ferry, length of time driving etc as he knows that once we stop he will do nothing but walk (& goes nuts when we stop!). However we know that it will be much the same as when we go away each weekend, if not better, as there are plenty of places to stop in France and will combine these into our journey. I will let you know how we get on with his first trip I am sure however that he will enjoy bounding round a new country like the insane pup he thinks he is (although he is 4!)


----------



## waz

Eurotunnel website says:

"Pets are part of the family - so we treat them just as we would treat any other passenger."

I guess Eurotunnel don't agree with you, Roamingsue.[/quote]

Quite correct Heathercloe but you have overlooked the fact that Eurotunnel don't do foot passengers ergo no foot passengers dogs only in vehicles

Waz


----------



## thieawin

err Portsmouth Zeebrugge ferry?


----------



## aldra

Sorry , meant Santander- portsmouth
wasn't bad at least Shadow could wander around the deck during the day but would not repeat it
could possibly have booked him in our cabin (if it was a dog friendly one) but didn't know at the time

Never would do hull- Zeebrugge again horrendous for dogs crossing

doing the channel tunnel now, although the shorter channel crossings didn't seem to bother him when he stayed in the van 

Aldra


----------



## bazzeruk

leltel said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were considering a foreign trip but then started to wonder if it would be much fun for the dog? Ours is a insane Cocker and loves travelling in the motorhome because he has realised that when we park in the campsite he is then likely to get 3 (or more when we get lost!) hours walking. If we leave the motorhome open at home any time he is straight in it and settles down! How successful have others been abroad with dogs that love a lot of exercise?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a crazy Cockerpoo (Cocker/Poodle x). We have taken the plunge and decided to take him with us to France in July. We too have worried about the ferry, length of time driving etc as he knows that once we stop he will do nothing but walk (& goes nuts when we stop!). However we know that it will be much the same as when we go away each weekend, if not better, as there are plenty of places to stop in France and will combine these into our journey. I will let you know how we get on with his first trip I am sure however that he will enjoy bounding round a new country like the insane pup he thinks he is (although he is 4!)
Click to expand...

Thanks - looking forward to your report!


----------



## HeatherChloe

Answer: there is only one good way to take your dog from the UK to Europe, and that is in your car or motorhome via Eurotunnel.




I have looked at EVERYTHING, and frankly it is the reason I ever got a motorhome and I ever joined this site.

My neighbours said: come visit us in Spain with your dog.

I didn't want to put her in the cargo hold of a plane.

The Eurostar from St Pancras to Paris will not take dogs.

Ferries will not take dogs as foot passengers unless you put them in a crate as cargo.

If you go in a vehicle, you must leave the dog in the car/van while you go up (and there is a separate post on here about how scary that is)

If you go via the Eurotunnel the dog will travel with you in your own vehicle as if nothing has happened. 

It's just not feasible to take your dog abroad unless you are prepared for her to go in the hold of a plane, in the car cargo deck of a ferry alone, or to go by Eurotunnel which is 100% the best way to go with your dog.


----------



## geraldandannie

Our Tess has been abroad 3 times now in her 2½ years. Each time, we've used Eurotunnel (Tesco vouchers :wink: ), for the reasons stated in earlier posts. We didn't want her to be on her own in the hold of the ferry.

She loves going away in the van, and as soon as she hears any van start up on a site, she comes to the door to get in. In fact, if she hears us turning the seats around to the driving position, she gets up.

We've done loads of walking with her. On our latest trip, we would stay on French aires, then go to either the Office de Tourisme (most towns have them) or the mairie (town hall), where you can get walking maps, a lot of the time for free. At the last one we stayed at, the lovely lady at the mairie photocopied a walk for us from a book they sold. Failing that, we stayed at lots of aires next to canals or rivers or lakes, and Tess would walk / swim / walk / swim etc. Most walks had places where she could go off lead.

Taking your dog abroad is a wonderful experience for you both. Mind you, she was most excited when she lined up at the door when we stopped recently, only to find we had arrived back at our house, and her best dog mate was just going for a walk :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## thieawin

We probably use ferries more than most. We travel to England frequently and go to France and Spain. Sometimes we go in a car and others we take the motor home.

We almost always take our three Jack Russells. If any dogs could get into mischief, they can.

First it depends on what company and route and if the passport scheme applies. UK Ireland and IOM UK Ireland there is no need for pet passports, some companies allow foot passengers to bring dogs on board. IOMSPCo allows dogs in passenger areas on the conventional Ben my Chree, but not on fast craft. There is a designated dog seating area and two dog friendly cabins. Dog friendly being a laminate floor and plastic covered seats/bunks.

The crossing is 3.5 hours and they are fine, in the motorhome, they just sleep, it is dark, and not dangerous. The danger is humans doing stupid things, not the place itself. It is not particularly noisy. They like the cabins, but the dog friendly seating area is a bit competitive.

IOW apart there are no hovercraft anymore and the hovercraft noise cannot be used as a fair comparison to the noise, or lack of it, on other ferries.

fast craft they have to stay in vehicle, but its only 2.25 hours and whilst noisier they show no ill effects.

We have done chunnel in car and motorhome and they seemed unimpressed. We have also done short and long sea crossings. 10 Hours St Malo to Portsmouth, no kennels or dog friendly cabins. We have a large collapsible dog cage, we put out food and water ensure they have walked and been before boarding and immediately after disembarkation. Again they seem happy. We put a puppy training mat in as well as blankets etc. They use that.

Longer trips to Bilbao or Santander we have used the kennels, but they are cold, smelly and very loud, dogs barking all the time. last three trips we have booked dog cabins on the Cap Finistere. Not bad. The exercise area is not big, but they are OK. This time we are doing the two night trip down, so we will see how they cope with 32 hours rather than 23.


----------



## aldra

Thieawin
they may cope better because there is three of them for company, Plym- Santader we found we were up till late sitting with him (or standing) then back early morning so a dog cabin would have been better,but we didn't know about them

Would never do hull- Zee/ again he only just fit the cage to stand and lie down and was not allowed out. No access unless accompanied, nightmare for him and us

Think we will stick with the tunnel or short trip ferry where he stays in his own familiar van

Aldra


----------



## thieawin

No dog cabins on Santander route unless Cap Finistere is covering for Pont Aven.

Only 4 of these cabins on Cap Finistere last year, 20 now, so there is clearly a demand. Unfortunately not bookable on line.

I agree the kennels are not good. On either PA or CF.


----------



## Stanner

thieawin said:


> err Portsmouth Zeebrugge ferry?


Ditto - a bit of a circuitous route that.


----------



## aldra

So a typing error or thought process error

Still ended up on the right ferry though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> So a typing error or thought process error
> 
> Still ended up on the right ferry though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Aldra


That route would probably be quicker than using the M.3/M.25/A.12 though.
:lol:


----------



## thieawin

HeatherChloe said:


> Answer: there is only one good way to take your dog from the UK to Europe, and that is in your car or motorhome via Eurotunnel.
> 
> I have looked at EVERYTHING, and frankly it is the reason I ever got a motorhome and I ever joined this site.
> 
> My neighbours said: come visit us in Spain with your dog.
> 
> I didn't want to put her in the cargo hold of a plane.
> 
> The Eurostar from St Pancras to Paris will not take dogs.
> 
> Ferries will not take dogs as foot passengers unless you put them in a crate as cargo.
> 
> If you go in a vehicle, you must leave the dog in the car/van while you go up (and there is a separate post on here about how scary that is)
> 
> If you go via the Eurotunnel the dog will travel with you in your own vehicle as if nothing has happened.
> 
> It's just not feasible to take your dog abroad unless you are prepared for her to go in the hold of a plane, in the car cargo deck of a ferry alone, or to go by Eurotunnel which is 100% the best way to go with your dog.


I just think that is being over emotional and a bit irrational. They are dogs, however much we love them. Sometimes we are over protective and attribute human emotions to them.

1. Short sea crossings of 1.5 to 2.5 hours on conventional craft or fast craft in a vehicle on a car deck are not going to harm any dog. The noise on car deck is not not loud or intrusive. One poster spoke of the noise on a hovercraft, totally different, and they don't operate any more except very short flights to IOW. The only reason they keep us out of car decks whilst at sea is because human idiots, not dogs, have smoked, lit their stoves, brewed up, you name it some fool a has done it, and endangered the safety of the ship, and passengers, including dogs.

2. Longer crossings of 4 to 8 hours, most of the longest crossings to France or Ireland they will cope with as well, especially if you have a large folding cage with bedding, food, water and absorbent puppy toilet training pads. They have no sense of time at all. They will be in familiar surroundings, your vehicle, and it really is no different to being at home and you going out and leaving them.

3. I think you need to ask yourself why YOU need your dog with you. It does not need you with it. If you are the owner of a dog which pines or is destructive wen left alone, then why does it behave that way and why haven't you had it trained to behave. If that is how it behaves it has a behavioural problem and you need to sort it. If your child behaved like that you would go seek out treatment.

I am not sure I understand your post. You have a motor home. You are invited to Spain. Surely you are not thinking of going the whole way to Spain by Train. How long would doggy be cooped up if you did that. There are not PETS points at either St Pancras or Gare du Nord, why, because of stops on the way, it would be impossible to police.

Likewise if you go on board as a foot passenger with doggy either boat or chunnel from Folkestone how are you going to travel the rest of the way.

What is wrong with a short sea ferry crossing or a longer one? Why cannot your dog snooze in the vehicle on the car deck. What do you fear is going to be happening down there?

I think the clue is in how you phrase it "_dog will travel with you _". The dog will go where it is taken and like it. It may be you who has the feeling of not being able to travel without the dog.

Then you generalise about not being able to take the dog on board other than in a crate or on the car deck in your vehicle. There are many ferry operators who have kennels, which you can visit, dog friendly cabins, allocated and designated seating areas for dogs and their owners. maybe not on the short sea croosings to France, but it really is only a very short time you will be apart.


----------



## aldra

Thieawin

Have you got a dog?????

Some of us have kept dogs for over 30 yrs, and travelled with them for as long

We are not stupid

Just concerned to do the best we can for them and us and we learn from others experience

like all things in life

Alda

(Old enough to know a thing or two   )


----------



## thieawin

That's the problem with forums Alda, people don't read or remember all the posts in a topic. See my previous post on page 4. I have three dogs and we travel frequently and because we live on IOM it is frequent and if we are going abroad its two ferry journeys.

I care deeply for my dogs, but they are dogs and dogs are very adaptable as long as their owners haven't allowed/encouraged them to become neurotic. Likewise dogs do not have human emotions and have no sense of time.

My comments about dogs on Ferries are based on 200+ return trips over the years, with either 2 or 3 dogs. Trips of between 1 hour and 24 hours duration, in designated areas, dog cabins, on board kennels and our vehicles. I am doing just what you wanted, ie sharing my experience, actual real factual experience. I hope that it is of use to you and others.

Hovercraft are not an issue anymore. Car decks are not noisy or frightening, they are warm, dimly lit once at sea and with a consistent humming noise that is fairly soothing.So what is best, a quiet trip in familiar surroundings in your vehicle, driven on board or on a lead, with a 1,000 plus people, wearing a muzzle, on deck or restricted, and having to check in, wait in lounge walk onto the boat, walk off, etc walk through to baggage collection. I know what I think is most stressful, its the latter.

Heather Chloe says that the only way is the tunnel. It just is not true. You yourself agree short crossings are OK in your vehicle, and you say that you wouldn't use BF kennels or P&O kennels on longer crossings. I agree with you on both. I have pointed out that our dogs are OK up to 12 hours in the vehicle on car deck, what the actual conditions are and what we do to ensure they are safe and clean and have food and water. I have also pointed out what other facilities exist on certain other operators/routes that make the tunnel NOT the only only option. I actually think we are not all that far apart, just that we have a difference on the actuality of longer trips. have you tried? If not how do you claim to know.

I did raise what i thought were valid questions about what HC was trying to do. Has motorhome, short sea crossing, not wanting to leave in vehicle. Suggesting all sort of very odd sounding alternatives to avoid separation for 90 mins max. Why? We appear to agree, from our respective experience, it would be fine.

When available we will take the dog friendly cabin option on IOMSPCo and BF, of course. Because we like them with us, not because it is necessarily better for the dogs.

Anyway back to OP's question which was not really about how to get there but what they would be able to do once there. Great British myth isn't it, abroad is so different we won't be able to do lots of walking with our dog? The answer is simple, if you choose to go hundereds of miles then there wil be lots of driving and less time for walking for you and the dog, just like if you lived in Cornwall and holidayed in Caithness. Try Northern France, Brittany, Normandy etc, not much travelling to get there, beaches, country side, lots of places to walk dogs, dog friendly, really dog friendly, not British soppiness tinged with HSW dogs not allowed.,


----------



## aldra

I do read all of the post

The ? was directed at the tone of your post

I have a well adjusted dog but all dogs do not adapt to any situation
and neither does mine

Maybe because your dogs live in the motor home and travel on ferries constantly they are not phased by it

Neither is Shadow on the short ferry crossings

But on the Hull- Zeb I was taken in by the advert for dog travel P&O
conditions were not acceptable and he was uneasy for several days after

I would do a longer crossing but only if he remained in the cabin with us
All in all as we are no longer constrained by time the tunnel offers a simple solution
We can also split the journey down to Folkstone less stressful for all of us including the dog

Dogs do get stressed in all sorts of situations however well adjusted
its familiarly with a situation that reduces that

Their emotions may not be human but they have a range of emotions, and that is what makes them unique

Shadow does have to adapt to travelling with us- but we also have to adapt our plans when travelling with him

Aldra


----------



## thieawin

Wholly agree kennels on the car decks, which is what P&O and Stena and Irish operators specify, and on some Irish operators they won't allow them to remain in the vehicles, are not good. The BF solution of top deck kennels on Pont Aven or Cap Finistere with exercise area is not ideal, because the kennels are stainless metal cages, small and cold, smelly and noisy.

Sorry you took exception to the tone. but HC says chunnel and staying with your dog is only way. It just isn't true.

I do agree that you have to investigate very carefully.

The dog cabins on BF, Cap Finistere only, have only been going for 14 months. IOMSPCo for 6 years. They had a local director who travelled with his dogs!

maybe I was being dogmatic,(no apology fir the pun) but was it any more so than

_Answer: there is only one good way to take your dog from the UK to Europe, and that is in your car or motorhome via Eurotunnel. _


----------



## aldra

Thieawin

Maybe I just read it wrong

I think your experience living with your dogs fulltime in a van and travelling extensively with them makes your advice very relevent and useful

If Id asked your advice would never have travelled on the hull ferry
As it was it cost me a fortune, booked a special cabin, double bed ,TV, coffee etc and couldn't enjoy any of it

Mind you didn't learn from that either booked same packet from Santander and stood on deck with him till midnight and back in the early hours of the morning hardly saw the room let alone the Tv  Would have been better with a sleeping bag on deck

For me then as I say with no time limits the tunnel is the easiest option but not the cheapest as I don't book much in advance and that for some is another consideration

All in all we have to do the best in the circumstances we find ourselves in and the nature of the dog we end up with

What breed are yours
Aldra


----------



## Stanner

thieawin said:


> Likewise dogs do not have human emotions and have no sense of time.


You have never met the elder of my daughter's 2 boxers.

In the past I would have agreed with you, BUT "Duke" has convinced me of reincarnation. That dog is a human who just cannot understand why he can no longer speak or get over what he wants to say.

As for having no sense of time - maybe not on "?? O'clock" terms but certainly in "how long since something last happened" terms.


----------



## thieawin

See, I said you didn't read or remember! JR's 8, 7 and 2. before the two year old we had one who lived to 17.

We don't full time. We do travel frequently, IKEA and Comet runs as well trips to see family and holidays. 

In last two years my partner has spent 3 months in hospital in Liverpool with, initially, multiple brain hemorrhages, then a skull plate, which became infected and had to come out, then second skull plate.

I was working in IOM but being self employed I arranged my time carefully and went over every other day with car and dogs on the fast craft to Liverpool and took the dogs (left in vehicle). Pup was only 6 months to start with. Out 07.00 arrive 10.30, straight to hospital, stay for day, back on 19.00 boat and arrive home 22.30.

40 single journeys in one six week period when he was in intensive care and rehab. They are his dogs really, I'm just another human who looks after them when he isn't around. But even when things were at their worst as soon as he as able to transfer from bed to wheel chair he was down into the car park to see them. I am sure that they helped recovery.

Now fully recovered apart from a small plastic surgery need and occasional memory shortcomings. Best was when we absconded for the afternoon to Costco. P went through check out with a large box of Paracetamol, wearing a baseball cap to cover shaved head and 8 inch zipper of staples were the skull had been opened and removed to get the clot out. Girl on till asked what he needed the pills for, suggested lots of headaches, P whipped off his cap and pointed to the staples. She screamed!.

Next best is airports, the plate sets off the body scanners. P just grins lopsidedly and lisps that he has a metal plate in his head. That's it, no body search, profuse apologies, sit down sir, reactions, how can we help! We both get a perverse pleasure at their discomfiture.

TIP. If you want to smuggle something on a plane, which I do not recommend or endorse, take someone with metal body parts with you! Security will be so confused and distracted. Let's hope Al Qaeda aren't reading

PS back on topic, the dogs were as close to ecstatic as I have ever seen when the alarm went off at 06.00 and we were headed to the car and boat. By third trip they "knew" what was going to happen. They showed no ill effects from the multiple crossings. 10 mins in garden before leaving, we only live 10 mins from Ferry, stop at first bit of grass on arrival in Liverpool. Mobile call ahead. Meet P at hospital door and madness. P is their pack leader. Don't go in for reincarnation myself, but if it happens he was a dog in a past existence!


----------



## aldra

No its the abbrieviations I struggle with thought IOM was a type of motor home :lol: :lol: :lol:

and no I don't remember everything I have read, but then I read and remember a lot---- and I am getting older, that's my excuse :lol: 

Must have been a a terrible ordeal for both of you and I'm glad P's recovered well

For some reason Jack Russells always seem to attack our German Shepherds  

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe

thieawin said:


> I just think that is being over emotional and a bit irrational.


I've never been accused of this before - I am a very logical person. My analysis was based on research and clear logical conclusions.



thieawin said:


> 1. Short sea crossings of 1.5 to 2.5 hours on conventional craft or fast craft in a vehicle on a car deck are not going to harm any dog. The noise on car deck is not not loud or intrusive. One poster spoke of the noise on a hovercraft, totally different, and they don't operate any more except very short flights to IOW. The only reason they keep us out of car decks whilst at sea is because human idiots, not dogs, have smoked, lit their stoves, brewed up, you name it some fool a has done it, and endangered the safety of the ship, and passengers, including dogs.


It is possible that the dog would be fine. However, humans are not allowed to stay in the car deck because it is not safe.

All different ferry companies have different rules. A summary of them is here: http://www.ferryto.co.uk/service/pets.html

They differ in whether you must leave your dog in the car, whether you can take it on deck, or whether you can take it in the cabin.

But they all agree about one thing - people are not allowed to travel in the cardeck for safety reasons. There are international safety rules established to protect humans - but they don't apply to dogs. In my personal view, I'd like to ensure that my dog is as safe as I am.



thieawin said:


> 3. I think you need to ask yourself why YOU need your dog with you. It does not need you with it. If you are the owner of a dog which pines or is destructive wen left alone, then why does it behave that way and why haven't you had it trained to behave. If that is how it behaves it has a behavioural problem and you need to sort it. If your child behaved like that you would go seek out treatment.


I think you have made a bit of a massive, mistaken presumption here. I don't need to keep my dog with me - my role is to keep her safe and happy, that's all.

My dog does not pine, she is not destructive, and she is impeccably well trained. She has no behavioural problems at all.



thieawin said:


> I am not sure I understand your post. You have a motor home. You are invited to Spain. Surely you are not thinking of going the whole way to Spain by Train. How long would doggy be cooped up if you did that. There are not PETS points at either St Pancras or Gare du Nord, why, because of stops on the way, it would be impossible to police.


My dog loves travelling by train - we regularly go up to North Wales on the train, and she's not "cooped up" at all.

However, it was impossible to cross the channel on the Eurostar because as you say, the Eurostar service has not been equipped with a PETS service.



thieawin said:


> Likewise if you go on board as a foot passenger with doggy either boat or chunnel from Folkestone how are you going to travel the rest of the way.


Well I researched this - it's quite straight forward, you take the train from Calais to Paris, cross Paris, and then take the superfast train to Barcelona. Dogs are allowed on the train, as they are in the UK. It's really no big deal.



thieawin said:


> It may be you who has the feeling of not being able to travel without the dog.


 Ha ha - how hilarious you are. I do travel on business regularly without my dog! She stays at home. It's when she and I are going on holiday together that I would not presume to put her through anything which is unsafe or unpleasant for her. How funny that you consider that I might be of some kind of neurotic disposition just because I analysed all the relevant options and chose the Eurotunnel, as many many dog owners do - it is the most popular pet carrier into and out of the UK.


----------



## thieawin

HeatherChloe it is not unsafe to humans for them to be on the car deck. The crew are up and down and in and out all the time. It is what some passenger humans have been known to do do on car decks that makes it unsafe to allow them to go there. It is the risk of what they might do that could endanger the lives of everyone else on board. That is what the regulations are there for. So you start from the misapprehension that humans are not allowed on car decks whilst at sea because to be that would be dangerous to those humans and ergo is dangerous to a dog. You start from the wrong place and it is not unnatural that your conclusion is wrong. Unlike humans dogs are unlikely to light up, turn on the gas for a brew, start the vehicle engines. That is why they are allowed.

I am well aware that various companies have different rules, I said so myself. That list by the way is not up to date. It list ferries and routes that do not exist and for one operator refers to rabbits and rodents being allowed, which is definitely not coveted by the PETS scheme

Re read what I said. I did not say your dog was any of those things, I prefaced it with if.

Thing is you start off by saying that the only way is by chunnel in your vehicle. That is not logical or rational. It is emotive and it is simply not true.

As for train all the way where is your dog going to toilet. Even with the fast train Paris to Barcelona is still a long time and crossing Paris with your dog is not going to be easy or pleasant. it isn't the same as a day trip to Wales. Your dog is going to be cooped up on the trains. Assuming that is how you go then its train from Central London to Folkestone say an hour from boarding (plus getting to the station) wait for train board and get to Calais, get off (another two hours by then and get onto a train to Paris. (another 40 minutes) Get off and negotiate Paris (say another hour plus a wait at the station). Then 12 hours by train to Barcelona. OK 8 if you change at Montpelier. I reckon the most stressful 20 hours you could put a dog and yourself, with suitcase, through

I really would not put our dogs through such a journey. Subjectively or objectively it has to be worse than 90 minutes on a boat in your vehicle on the car deck and a slow drive down with lots of comfort breaks.

As for chunnel being the most popular way in and out with pets you have to do the math and not just look at raw numbers, look at the number carried by the capacity and number of journeys. I think that there is nothing statistically to show chunnel having the number advantage over boat.


----------



## HeatherChloe

thieawin said:


> HeatherChloe it is not unsafe to humans for them to be on the car deck. The crew are up and down and in and out all the time. It is what some passenger humans have been known to do do on car decks that makes it unsafe to allow them to go there. It is the risk of what they might do that could endanger the lives of everyone else on board. That is what the regulations are there for. So you start from the misapprehension that humans are not allowed on car decks whilst at sea because to be that would be dangerous to those humans and ergo is dangerous to a dog. You start from the wrong place and it is not unnatural that your conclusion is wrong. Unlike humans dogs are unlikely to light up, turn on the gas for a brew, start the vehicle engines. That is why they are allowed.


Well then I bow to your greater knowledge about safety on cardecks. I have always been told that it is unsafe to be on the car deck as there is no easy exit route, that cars can move during transit and bump into each other, that it gets hot and noisy, and my reading of the maritime rules are that there are health and safety rules against it. But obviously, if you know better, then that's great.



thieawin said:


> Thing is you start off by saying that the only way is by chunnel in your vehicle. That is not logical or rational. It is emotive and it is simply not true.


I said that it was the best and easiest way. Obviously you can go by ferry, but given my understanding about safety on cardecks, I prefer not to go by ferry. Not for "emotive" reasons, but ones that seem logical.



thieawin said:


> As for train all the way where is your dog going to toilet. Even with the fast train Paris to Barcelona is still a long time and crossing Paris with your dog is not going to be easy or pleasant. it isn't the same as a day trip to Wales. Your dog is going to be cooped up on the trains. Assuming that is how you go then its train from Central London to Folkestone say an hour from boarding (plus getting to the station) wait for train board and get to Calais, get off (another two hours by then and get onto a train to Paris. (another 40 minutes) Get off and negotiate Paris (say another hour plus a wait at the station). Then 12 hours by train to Barcelona. OK 8 if you change at Montpelier. I reckon the most stressful 20 hours you could put a dog and yourself, with suitcase, through


You obviously haven't researched it thoroughly. The journey from Paris to Barcelone is 8 hours with a 1 hour stop over, during which the dog can go to toilet. My dog has a wee two-three times a day, so no big deal about an 8 hour journey split with a 1 hour stop over.

Crossing Paris is no different to crossing London, which my dog does all the time.

You seem to assume that if you take the train to Calais, get off, wait for ferry, take ferry, cab to train station, wait for train, train to Paris, cross Paris, train to Barcelona, that there are no wee stops. That is a big mistake.

When we go to North Wales (which is no day trip by the way), we have a 20 min change at Chester which she likes. All train trips involve changes. Crossing London includes walking out at Euston, onto the nice grass outside, before going onto the tube, etc. It's really not an "ordeal" - she rather likes all the exploring of the stations and parks nearby them.

Anyway the point is that, in the end, I chose not to go by train, but instead to hire a motorhome and travel at leisure and use the Eurotunnel - which ultimately led to me buying a motorhome and joining this site.



thieawin said:


> As for chunnel being the most popular way in and out with pets you have to do the math and not just look at raw numbers, look at the number carried by the capacity and number of journeys. I think that there is nothing statistically to show chunnel having the number advantage over boat.


Eurotunnel press release says:

"Since 2000, almost 500,000 dogs and cats have travelled across the Channel on Eurotunnel Shuttles (the daily record being 752, from the Continent to Great-Britain, on 3 January 2010), representing, according to DEFRA figures, 48% of all pets coming into the country.

The reasons for the success of the scheme are simple: the journey takes just 35 minutes; dogs and cats travel with their owners and their families on board Eurotunnel Shuttles; there is a dedicated
control building on the Coquelles terminal, staffed by bi-lingual Eurotunnel employees who check microchips, vaccinations and paperwork and who, in the event of a problem, can call upon the
assistance of a network of local vets.

The quality of the service has meant that Eurotunnel has won the Kennel Club's "Best cross-Channel Carrier" and the Winalot Dog Friendly Awards."

Since many dogs come by plane, when people move to the UK, the fact that 48% of all pets come by Eurotunnel would suggest that it is the most popular form of transport compared to plane and ferry.

Maybe the Kennel Club has no idea what they are talking about, but I would imagine that they have some element of good sense when they say that it is the best cross channel carrier. And I imagine their conclusion is not draw by neurotic owner behaviour but by good analysis and logic.


----------



## thieawin

HC you said

_Answer: there is only one good way to take your dog from the UK to Europe, and that is in your car or motorhome via Eurotunnel._

I disagree. There are other good ways. I have listed some.

As for 48% going by Eurostar I do not dispute that, but as I say it depends on what percentage of short cross channel capacity Eurostar has. If its equal then there is nothing to choose, if its 50% plus its is less popular, if its less than 50% its more popular. The raw data is meaningless.

However the number of animals brought in by plane under PETS is very small.

PETS is a great success and so is Eurostar, lots of peope like the frequency and the time, which are probably bigger attractions than whether or not is is suitable, or better fopr their dog, cat or ferret.


----------



## HeatherChloe

thieawin said:


> As for 48% going by Eurostar I do not dispute that, but as I say it depends on what percentage of short cross channel capacity Eurostar has. If its equal then there is nothing to choose, if its 50% plus its is less popular, if its less than 50% its more popular. The raw data is meaningless.


There are 200 air carriers and 15 ship carriers who are authorised by DEFRA to carry animals into the UK. So 52% of animals entering the UK travel by one of these air or ship carriers. Whilst 48% travel by Eurotunnel.

So if I were in the PR department at Eurotunnel, I'd fairly think that out of 215 carriers, the fact that 1 carrier has 48% of the market is quite an achievement.

However, I see that you don't agree - you feel that because you feel that 52% prefer to travel using one of the other 215 carriers than Eurotunnel, that Eurotunnel is less popular!

For what it's worth - Chloe has two little friends in the park - Dom and Penne, West Highland Terriers, who regularly travel to Barcelona. They go by private jet from Biggin Hill. Apparently, this is an excellent way to travel, as your taxi takes you to the door of your jet, the dogs travel in the cabin with you, and the taxi collects you from the door the other side. Apparently it's only £9,000 a trip and you can take up to 12 people for that, so it's only £750 per person if you can rustle up 11 friends - about the same price as a BA full fare flight.

So I was in fact wrong - the Eurotunnel is not the only good way to travel. Depending upon your budget. ;-)


----------



## Stanner

thieawin said:


> HC you said
> 
> _Answer: there is only one good way to take your dog from the UK to Europe, and that is in your car or motorhome via Eurotunnel._
> 
> I disagree. There are other good ways. I have listed some.
> 
> As for 48% going by Eurostar I do not dispute that, but as I say it depends on what percentage of short cross channel capacity Eurostar has. If its equal then there is nothing to choose, if its 50% plus its is less popular, if its less than 50% its more popular. The raw data is meaningless.
> 
> However the number of animals brought in by plane under PETS is very small.
> 
> PETS is a great success and so is Eurostar, lots of peope like the frequency and the time, which are probably bigger attractions than whether or not is is suitable, or better fopr their dog, cat or ferret.


Your accuracy is slipping......

I think you mean Eurotunnel here.

I think Eurostar carry the grand total of Nil%. :wink:


----------



## louisd

*muzzles on dogs on ferries*

Is it true that you have to muzzle your dog when on a ferry. I think I read this somewhere. So as well as being in a crate you also have to muzzle them. Sounds a bit extreme to me. I have a Cairn terrier and he is unlikely to be a danger to anyone else.

Is there anyone out there who has had to do this?


----------



## iandsm

*Dogs*



roamingsue said:


> HeatherChloe I do hope you are not seriously encouraging people to smuggle dogs on board! These rules are there for health and safety of the people on board and the animals, to enable animals to be transitted safely.
> 
> The irresponsible who break the rules end up with companies or campsites banning dogs or animals. I adore dogs BUT there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.


That's told her then.

:roll:


----------



## HeatherChloe

*Re: Dogs*



iandsm said:


> roamingsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherChloe I do hope you are not seriously encouraging people to smuggle dogs on board! These rules are there for health and safety of the people on board and the animals, to enable animals to be transitted safely.
> 
> The irresponsible who break the rules end up with companies or campsites banning dogs or animals. I adore dogs BUT there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> That's told her then.
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

No, it did NOT tell me. I was not advocating smuggling at all. But between Ireland and the UK, dogs are allowed to travel freely - so whether they travel in the car, in a cabin or on the deck is just a matter for the ferry and has nothing to do with smuggling.

That told you then.

Oh, I just remembered that if I don't do a smiley I will get abuse.


----------



## thieawin

Just back from 3 weeks in Spain, went via Brittany ferries Portsmouth Bilbao, had pet friendly cabins in both directions. Very easy going, did not insist on muzzles from car to cabin or when out walking in exercise area. 

Had two nights on board on way down, Sunday sailing calls at Roscoff for crew change, should only take an hour, stayed tied alongside for nearly 5 as new crew went on strike and refused to board.

Dogs seemed very happy, 3 Jack Russells. Normal rule is only two dogs, max. to a cabin. BF waived that at booking. Still can't book the cabins on line, which is a nuisance.

Still no cafeteria on the cap Finistere, didn't want to "formal dine"


----------



## Lesleykh

Hi,

We've done the Dover Calais run with Charlie dog staying in the van. He was fine with it. No noticable signs of stress, unlike when we put him in kennels.

For Greece to Italy we did the camping on board thingy and slept in the van with him. That was fine too.

Helsinki to Talin with had him upstairs, in the dog area, but that was more stressful for us and him. So many dogs around, not all well-behaved, prevented him ever really settling down. When we took him on deck he obviously wanted to urinate where other dogs had before him. He cocked his leg up a side panel (I pulled him away, but he had let some go). I wouldn't have worried too much about that, as that area was regularly washed by the sea, but one woman nearby was absolutely horrified and kept pointing us out to her husband ever time she passed us for the rest of the journey. 

Out of all Charlie's ferry trips I would avoid having him up on deck with us as he has to be on the lead, and his very best behavour, the whole time. In the van he is relaxed and snoring every time we've arrived back. 

I haven't been on a train with the van, so can't comment.

Lesley


----------



## iandsm

*Re: Dogs*



HeatherChloe said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roamingsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherChloe I do hope you are not seriously encouraging people to smuggle dogs on board! These rules are there for health and safety of the people on board and the animals, to enable animals to be transitted safely.
> 
> The irresponsible who break the rules end up with companies or campsites banning dogs or animals. I adore dogs BUT there is a type of owner that seems to treat them as surrogate children and they cause problems for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> That's told her then.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it did NOT tell me. I was not advocating smuggling at all. But between Ireland and the UK, dogs are allowed to travel freely - so whether they travel in the car, in a cabin or on the deck is just a matter for the ferry and has nothing to do with smuggling.
> 
> That told you then.
> 
> Oh, I just remembered that if I don't do a smiley I will get abuse.
Click to expand...

I think you misunderstood. I was, and am actually on you side. My comment was intended to be critical of the invective was thrown at you.


----------



## feeblecat

*dogs and travel abroad*

I know this is an old post but just came across it. VERY interesting and somewhat amusing. Anyway, for my tuppensworth. All I would say is, each of us knows our own dog. Their temperament, behaviour, their pedantic ways and their coping levels. We can also tell the signs if they have had a good or bad experience. I have only travelled with our dog on the Dover/Calais or Dover/Dunkerque ferry. Each time when we have gone back to our van he has met us with much tail wagging and tongue licking. After a short bit of fuss, petting etc he has gone straight back down to sleep in his bed. Absolutely no signs of stress then or throughout the holiday. That tells me travelling on the ferry is not a bad experience for him. Had I been met the first time with a dog head down and hardly any tail movement I know he would have been distressed. Those are the signs that I have become familiar with. We would not have used that mode of transport again and explored another option. Long-winded I know but I think experience of our dog tells us in advance what the likelihood is that our dog will cope well with a situation. I also based the initial journey on the knowledge that our dog is well travelled and copes with long journeys per se.

http:www.tinascamping.com


----------



## thieawin

So far this year our three have travelled in the car on the car deck IOM to Liverpool or return on 10 single journeys of 2.5 hours each, to Heysham or return in a pet friendly cabin on 14 single journeys of 3.75 hours and to Spain, Portsmouth to Bilbao or return on 6 single journeys of 24 hours in a pet cabin , plus 2 single trips in motorhome on car deck over night, Portsmouth St Malo and back from Ouistreham. 

There is one more trip to Spain so another 2 single Heysham trips and another two single Bilbao trips in November/December. They have never been sick, are overjoyed to see us, have never urinated or defecated and no damage has ever been caused whilst in car/motorhome or cabins.

They are ever eager to get into the car or motorhome, have their bed place in the motorhome, although we suspect from shed hairs that they sleep or keep watch on the bay window dashboard.

Only distress was when we went as foot passengers IOM Heysham and there was an agressive dog in the dog lounge (no cabins available as late booked) which growled at them the whole 3.75 hours and one trip on BF when no dog cabin available and we put them into the cold stainless steel kennels. BUT they had fully recovered by the time of our 1st stop off the boat and exercise


----------

